# Apple Reports Strongest Ever Quarterly Earnings: $13.1 Billion Profit on $57.6 Billion in Revenue in



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a lorra wonga! 














> For the quarter, Apple posted revenue of $57.6 billion and net quarterly profit of $13.1 billion, or $14.50 per diluted share, compared to revenue of $54.5 billion and net quarterly profit of $13.1 billion, or $13.87 per diluted share in the year-ago quarter.



I wonder how many hospitals and schools that could buy?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2014)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Didn't you used to be better at trolling than this Crispy?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 27, 2014)

Zzzzz. 

Although kudos on the hospitals and schools comment. You've rather taken the enjoyment out of saying 'zzzz'.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2014)

It's pretty disgusting that they run at 25% profit,  and any private company making billions of dollars turns my stomach tbh.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my drug dealer and local sandwich maker operated on that profit margin.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> I'm pretty sure my drug dealer and local sandwich maker operated on that profit margin.



Haha probably!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2014)

ChrisFilter said:


> Zzzzz.
> 
> Although kudos on the hospitals and schools comment. You've rather taken the enjoyment out of saying 'zzzz'.



I'm happy I've made you less of a wanker.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2014)

> I wonder how many hospitals and schools that could buy?


A lot, if they payed any tax.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A lot, if they payed any tax.



And therein lay the problem.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And therein lay the problem.


So why do you cheerlead them so much?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 29, 2014)

Share price down, two days in a row, as profits don't match forecast. Thats the headline I read, anyway.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't people go to macrumours for this?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 30, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm happy I've made you less of a wanker.



That'll never happen.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, thank god for that!

*cough*


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2014)

To be fair anything published by macrumors is so biased if can be disregarded off hand.

I've just had a warning on their forum for telling someone to stop trolling, and telling everyone else to stop feeding the trolls


----------

